
Brain Cells That Make Pain Unpleasant Identified - known
https://neurosciencenews.com/neurons-unpleasant-pain-10589/
======
dare0505
There's been a surprising benefit of using CBT (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy)
for unpleasant pain.

[https://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/891357](https://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/891357)

I can't believe people are not talking about this more. I guess it's not in
the pharma industry's best interest, but the truth of the matter remains: We
can do a lot to manage our pain without taking a huge number of pills.

~~~
hypeibole
That link requires to be registered in the site.

Would you be able to post another link or just the citation?

~~~
dare0505
If you're interested in learning more, just type "cbt pain management" in
Google there are plenty of similar evidence:

[https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/318450.php](https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/318450.php)

Some of these articles are more detailed than the first link I posted.

------
ohnooo
This will end in strange places.

